# am i insulin ready??pic inside



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

hey fellas i had a humilin r for month now cause im scare as hell to even think about using it but ima give it ago, right now im on test e and gh 500test and 4iu aday on rips im goin to start with 2iu on workin out days post work out for now, ive read a few threads about it.. so i read you dont need to take sugar but have it ready just in case of hypo? i dont have a problem eatin alot carbs im goin to go with sweet potato and rice i always eat clean meats,evey 3-4 hours, my stats been liftin for about 5years done afew cycle over the years goin to be 30 soon im 5 /8 200lbs about 8% bf any vets in here that can give me some pointers id really appreciate it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

Slin train has just pulled into town!! 

Okay there are some good threads on this that have been posted recently, not sure if you have but I would read up on them. One is specifically for Humalin R-

One thing is that I would take it pre/wo and not right after. Takes about a good hour to get levels up and it's better to get those nutrients shuttling intra workout. Helps push through those long extreme sessions and keeps you full all day.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Like enigmatic said, the humulin R, due to the the time it takes to kick in and the length of time it stays in your system, is good pre-w/o and you can start your pre-w/o carbs shortly after you pin and then have a good intra-workout drink with carbs and amino acids (or quickly absorbed protein) then continue to feed on the carbs and protein PWO.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Really I always thought or least read that it was good pw cause it keeps full after but you guys have a good point cause of the timin, I cant check my levels if im workin out for two ahours tho or should I take it in my gym bag? So load on some carbs before the gym and then sip on a gatorade while workin out? Thanks for you input guy im a noob with this and I all the info I can get


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> Really I always thought or least read that it was good pw cause it keeps full after but you guys have a good point cause of the timin, I cant check my levels if im workin out for two ahours tho or should I take it in my gym bag? So load on some carbs before the gym and then sip on a gatorade while workin out? Thanks for you input guy im a noob with this and I all the info I can get



If you get humalog, it wil hit you faster and that is effective PWO.

Honestly, if you are eating carbs pre and drinking them intra, you should not have to worry about going hypo. 

Humulin has two peaks one between 30-60 minutes and another at about 2 1/2 hours later and with it being in your system for about 5 1/2 to 6 hours you have more than enough time to train and get carbs in PWO.

2iu is really nothing, but if you want to start there you can.  Check out the thread I started asking about GH because there is some good discussion about slin


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

Some one posted this for me and it was a real good read-

Insulin...the peptide everyone wantsto know about, but which few are willing to include in their programs. Inevitably, should one inquire how to usethis drug, the forthcoming responses almost always come in the way of wellmeaning admonitions encouraging the prospective user to abstain. Insulin has become somewhat of a taboosubject in our community, even among those of us who willingly engage in andencourage the use of illegal AAS. Atfirst glance, one can understand why this mind-set might rule the generalBB?ing population. However, upon furtherinspection it is revealed that insulin, when administered by those who have athorough understanding of the drug and religiously adhere to all safetyguidelines, can be used both successfully and with relative safety.



Still, it is not without some measure of truth that insulin comes withso many warnings. In a worst casescenario, it can kill you if used improperly. It should also be noted that even when insulin is used responsibly, itcarries with it a certain degree of inherent risk. Should the user find himself in an unfortunateset of circumstances, such as acquiring an abrupt case of the stomach flu leadingto an inability to hold down any food/liquid, the user could be in trouble,especially if he had just administered a large dosage of Insulin and an E.R cannotquickly be located. This is just oneexample of how an individual could find himself in a predicament for which heis not responsible, but which none the less could result in an emergencysituation.

The purpose of this article is not to educatethe reader on how to protect oneself from the potential dangers of Insulin, butto supply a wholistic and maximally effective method of insulin administration. I assume that anyone who is willing toimplement this protocol into their BB?ing program is thoroughly educatedregarding its application and all available safety nets have been put inplace. Furthermore, I am not suggestingor recommending anyone use this program. It is posted for entertainment purposes only.



The internet is filled with different thoughts and ideas on how to bestuse insulin. Some of these ideas areworthwhile, while others are complete garbage. In this article we will explore what many believe to be the single mosteffective time to use insulin?pre-workout. There is considerable scientific evidence which can be used to back upthis claim of superiority, as well as numerous anecdotal reports proclaiming likewise. In the following protocol I have followedsuit in regards to timing, but have gone a step further and devised what Iconsider to be the single most effective insulin program on involving oncedaily use.

Users of this protocol have reported average gains of 10 lbs in 2 weeksor less, which I can personally confirm. The pumps & muscle fullness one will achieve while following thisprotocol are staggering. The program finds its magic in its timing and thesynergy of ingredients utilized. Listedbelow is the protocol in its entirety.



? 45 minutespre-workout: 15 IU Humulin R.

? 20 minutes pre-workout: 50 grams ?Branched chain cyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (ex: Carnivore). 20 grams Glycerol monostearate. 3 grams Leucine. 5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 500 mg Potassium. 1 gram Vitamin C. 

? 75 minutes after 1stshake: 50 grams ?Branched chaincyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzedprotein (ex: Carnivore). 3 gramsLeucine. 5 grams Micronizedcreatine. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 

? 75 minutes after 2ndshake: 50 grams ?Branched chaincyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzedprotein (ex: Carnivore). 3 gramsLeucine. 



Total protein: 60grams (excluding added free-form aminos)

Total Carbs: 150 grams (excluding any traceamounts of carbohydrates found in protein the powder).

Total Calories: Roughly900





First of all, when formulating the macro/slin ratio above, I increasedthe amount of carbs-protein above what is typically required per IU of slin, inorder to account for users who demonstrate an above average degree of insulinsensitivity. Most slin users or BB?rs ingeneral, will require roughly 8 grams of carbs-protein per IU of slin, in orderto break even and maintain normal blood glucose. This protocol utilizes a 14:1 ratio (macros/slin),which will allow for pretty much anyone to employ this program whilemaintaining blood sugar within a normal range. 



Additionally, justbecause you may have met your carb requirements from a safety standpoint, itdoes not mean that safety is the only factor we should consider when decidinghow many carbs to use. We also need totake into consideration how many carbs we need to optimize recovery &growth. In most cases, the number ofcarbs we need to maximize recovery & growth will exceed our safety requirements. For example, let?s say we have a 250 poundman who is using 10 IU?s of slin and he only requires 8 grams of carbs per IUto maintain blood sugar levels. That isonly 80 grams of carbs during the entire workout window. Most 250 pound men will need much more than80 grams of carbs during the pre/intra/post workout period?especially if theyare trying to grow. By using his safety requirementsto determine his carb intake, he will end up limiting his potential forrecovery & growth. Most men at that bodyweightwill require at least (or more) that amount of carbs during the workout periodif they want to maximize growth & recovery. So, before engaging in any insulin program,you must first determine how many carbs you need to maximize the growth &recovery process. If your metabolismrequired 250 grams of carbs before you started using insulin, it will stillrequire 250 grams of carbs after you start using insulin. In almost all cases, the only time someone?ssafety requirements will be larger than their growth & recovery requirementsis if they are dieting for a contest and their calories and carbs are low. Otherwise, it is rarely an issue.



The foundation of thisprogram rests on the specific type of macros used. Without them, every single other component/aspectof this program is negatively affected and in some cases rendered ineffectivealtogether. High molecular weightcarbohydrates, such as branched chain cyclic dextrins, have been shown to besuperior to any other form of carbohydrate in multiple ways, such as: 1) A much faster rate of digestion andassimilation. 2) Improved glycogen compensation. 3) Enhanced insulin release. 4) The ability to pull other nutrients intocirculation at a more rapid rate (vacuum effect). 5) The inability to cause intestinal waterretention, unlike other forms of carbohydrates, such as dextrose &maltodextrin. The result is zerobloating, no indigestion, and a tighter midsection. 6) The ability to initiate an osmotic affectat the cellular level, in which the balance of water is shifted in favor of themuscle cell & bloodstream and away from the subcutaneous region (the resultis a fuller, drier physique). 7) Less likely to add bodyfat. Using other forms of carbohydrates will bringinferior results and therefore, it is not advised that the individual usesubstitutions for this part of the program.



Moving on to the protein component; hydrolyzed proteins are much morerapidly absorbed than other types of protein and are the only protein which canbe consumed along with high molecular weight carbs without impairing theirabsorption. Hydrolyzed proteins alsohave another advantage in that they stimulate protein synthesis to a greaterdegree than either whey protein concentrate or isolate. The is likely due to hydrolyzed whey?sleucine content entering circulation at a faster rate compared to concentrates/isolates, in addition to a large amount of EAA?s being dumped into the system allat once. Recent research on leucineshows that the human body requires 4.5 grams of this amino acid in order to maximallystimulate protein synthesis. This 4.5grams dose needs to be administered all at once in order to generate thisresponse, not released into the system over an extended period of time, whichoccurs when consuming concentrates & isolates. For this reason, you will find roughly 4.5-5grams of leucine in each one of the shakes listed above, with roughly 2 gramscoming from each 20 gram serving of hydrolyzed whey and an additional 3 gramsin supplemental form.

You will also notice the inclusion of several other muscle cell volumizers,many of which work synergistically to bring more pronounced results. These include traditional volumizers, such astaurine, creatine, and potassium, as well as newer products like Beta alanine.



In order to promote enhanced recovery and a maximum growth response, thetiming of the shakes has been set-up to maintain a constant influx of nutrientsthroughout the entire active life of the insulin. Humulin R was specifically chosen for thispurpose, as its half-life will allow the user to take advantage of both theintra and post-workout windows. HumulinR also delivers a less pronounced insulin spike, which is easier to manage formost users in comparison to a faster-acting version of insulin, such as Humalog.



When speaking of insulin programs in general, one of the biggest issuesplaguing its users is that of insulin resistance. Chronic, long-term insulin use can damageinsulin sensitivity, which is accompanied by all sorts of potentialcomplications. This is the reason why mostprograms out there call for the user to take some off-time every so often, asit is necessary in order to avoid insulin resistance. However, due to the limited exposure timeencountered while running this protocol, insulin sensitivity is only moderatelyaffected when using the program 5-6X per week. For individuals who opt to use the program only 3-4X per week, alterationsin insulin sensitivity is a non-issue. Forthose running it the recommended 5-6X per week, one of two steps can be takento ensure insulin sensitivity is maintained. 1) The user can either take 2 weeks off for every 4 weeks on?or 2) Theindividual can add Glucophage (Metformin) into his program 3-4X per week at700-800 mg, 2X/Day. 



For 1st time insulin users, while the macro/slin ratio listedabove is always sufficient from a safety perspective, I recommend they startout at a reduced insulin dosage and gradually work their way up to the full amount. For one?s 1st inject, a dosage of6-8 IU is ideal. This can be followed upby a 2nd inject of 8-10 IU?and concluded with a 3rd andfinal inject of 10-12 IU before finally moving up to the full 15 IU. Lastly, I do not consider this programsuitable for all BB?rs, but only for those who have achieved at least amoderate level of development. For anyone out there who has been contemplating using insulin, but doesnot know how to go about adding it into one?s program, the above protocol is anexcellent starting point and for many, the only insulin program they will everneed.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice thanks guys atomant I wanted to start with 2iu cause idk how I would react to it you think I should start with more? im off work today and im goin to give it a go at the gym today im in for a long readin before I do tho ill let you how it goes


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> Nice thanks guys atomant I wanted to start with 2iu cause idk how I would react to it you think I should start with more? im off work today and im goin to give it a go at the gym today im in for a long readin before I do tho ill let you how it goes



I JUST started and use a similar approach what E posted, and he helped me with developing my strategy so he is good bro to listen to.  In essence, I am just relaying the advice given to me by him and few other guys just last week.  

Here is my own plan:

30min Pre w/o: 10iu novolin R

30 - 20 min pre w/o: 60g kaboload/karbolyn (ran out of HBCDs) with 25g hydrolyzed isolate, 10g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g citrulline malate, and 1.5 scoops of dymatize xpand

Intra-workout: 60g karboload, 20g bcaa, 30g VPX no-synthesize (which has about 15g pepto-pro, creatine,...) & 5g glutamine

Immediately post: 50g karboload 30g hydrolyzed isolate

30 mins post workout: 75g protein from chicken breast and 100g carbs from rice

Post-post (about 90 minutes after I finish the meal above): Shake with 40g protein and 30g carbs from oats and berries


----------



## Big-John (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> Nice thanks guys atomant I wanted to start with 2iu cause idk how I would react to it you think I should start with more? im off work today and im goin to give it a go at the gym today im in for a long readin before I do tho ill let you how it goes



IMO you are on the right track by starting out low.. I ran it for the first time a month ago to see how I would react and started at 2iu and kept going up and by the end of week 4 I was up to 20iu.. But everyone is different. Just follow the protocol and keep a check on your levels.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

I started at 8 and moved up by 2ius to assess my tolerance- right now I'm at 18ius and I think that's enough for me for the time being.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm ok guys yea I was thinkin low cause my body dont know it yet atomant I saw your thread but 10iu I think is to much to start with bro maybe 5? Imean 10 would probably be my max, also some say diff time but how long you guys think is 4-5 weeks on?


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> Hmm ok guys yea I was thinkin low cause my body dont know it yet atomant I saw your thread but 10iu I think is to much to start with bro maybe 5? Imean 10 would probably be my max, also some say diff time but how long you guys think is 4-5 weeks on?



The only reason I went with 10iu was because I knew I had all of my ducks in a row and felt confident in what I planned out.  I'm also on a holy terror with my training and wanted to push it a little... 

In most cases I would also be conservative and gradually up it.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I started at 8 and moved up by 2ius to assess my tolerance- right now I'm at 18ius and I think that's enough for me for the time being.



thats high 18iu no? ive read that never go pass 10iu?how long is good to run it 4 to 5 weeks?? i throwing out after im done and getting another one next cycle if i like it


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> The only reason I went with 10iu was because I knew I had all of my ducks in a row and felt confident in what I planned out.  I'm also on a holy terror with my training and wanted to push it a little...
> 
> In most cases I would also be conservative and gradually up it.



yea maybe 3iu just to be on the safe side,  scares the living crap out of me lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> yea maybe 3iu just to be on the safe side,  scares the living crap out of me lol



That was what I though until I became more knowledgeable on it... 

After a few days, you'll see that as scary as it is, if you know what you are doing it can be done safely.  

But let me say this, you will feel awesome lol  All those carbs are going to make you feel full and tight.  You'll have sick ass pump and wicked intensity... At least that has been my experience thus far


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> That was what I though until I became more knowledgeable on it...
> 
> After a few days, you'll see that as scary as it is, if you know what you are doing it can be done safely.
> 
> But let me say this, you will feel awesome lol  All those carbs are going to make you feel full and tight.  You'll have sick ass pump and wicked intensity... At least that has been my experience thus far



nice!!i cant wait ill keep you guys update later today, if you dont hear from me we kno what happened


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

gettin ready to hit the gym in acouple of hours got chicken and ground turkey and a cup of rice on each meal ready, i have a quetion my otimun protein only have 4g of carbs get i get the carbs from slim fast??


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> gettin ready to hit the gym in acouple of hours got chicken and ground turkey and a cup of rice on each meal ready, i have a quetion my otimun protein only have 4g of carbs get i get the carbs from slim fast??



Are you having the protein drink with a meal? Or PWO? When..... 

If Pre-w/o just get carbs from a source that will be easy on your stomach while you train and get into your system fast.  Gatorade, wxy maize, highly branched cyclic dextrins  (IMO, best option - like glycofuse), rice cakes, cereal.....etc.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Are you having the protein drink with a meal? Or PWO? When.....
> 
> If Pre-w/o just get carbs from a source that will be easy on your stomach while you train and get into your system fast.  Gatorade, wxy maize, highly branched cyclic dextrins  (IMO, best option - like glycofuse), rice cakes, cereal.....etc.



i was thinkin of eatin a meal 30min after pinin, and takin the shake durin work out?? then if need it takin a gatorade after shake then go home and havin another one of those meal??


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

bro correct me if im wrong im goin to start with 4iu 10g carbs per iu right?so if take the 4iu would i be fine takin 40g carbs pre and pwo another 40g? =80 g total? if thats good i will be takin my gluco test with me to stay on top of the sugar how long should i take the test 30 or hour after pinin you think is good?


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> bro correct me if im wrong im goin to start with 4iu 10g carbs per iu right?so if take the 4iu would i be fine takin 40g carbs pre and pwo another 40g? =80 g total? if thats good i will be takin my gluco test with me to stay on top of the sugar how long should i take the test 30 or hour after pinin you think is good?



The way I look at it is it is not just 10g carbs per IU, but 10g carbs per IU plus what you need to grow and recover.  

If you do 40g pre, drink a gatorade intra and 40g post you should be good.  But even before I took slin I was getting in more than that.. 

I am not up to speed on the different blood glucose tests.  I can tell if I don't feel right and need sugar.  I also always ate a shit ton around training (before slin) so going hypo isn't really a concern to me because I know there is sufficient food.  Slin just allows me to eat more food lol


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> The way I look at it is it is not just 10g carbs per IU, but 10g carbs per IU plus what you need to grow and recover.
> 
> If you do 40g pre, drink a gatorade intra and 40g post you should be good.  But even before I took slin I was getting in more than that..
> 
> I am not up to speed on the different blood glucose tests.  I can tell if I don't feel right and need sugar.  I also always ate a shit ton around training (before slin) so going hypo isn't really a concern to me because I know there is sufficient food.  Slin just allows me to eat more food lol



lol sounds good bro glad you got it under control, i been on high protein low carb diet for a while now i think im about to blow up!lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> lol sounds good bro glad you got it under control, i been on high protein low carb diet for a while now i think im about to blow up!lol



Just keep the carbs around training and in accordance with your slin.  Train like every rep is your last and your life depends on it...meaning, like a fucking head case...And train progressively.  Make every time you hit that bodypart an increased stimulus, heavier weight, more reps, more volume, greater intensity, less rest....

The rest of your meals outside of your magic feeding window keep carbs down and eat a good amount of healthy fats and protein.

You'll blow up in a good way and not look like a marshmallow lol 

Can't wait for my own training session tonight... chest and shoulders...swole city here we go


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

On a side note- do you have a direct carb source?

As in dextrose or Maltodextrin, branch chain dextrins? If not I would make sure to get some first to be honest.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Just keep the carbs around training and in accordance with your slin.  Train like every rep is your last and your life depends on it...meaning, like a fucking head case...And train progressively.  Make every time you hit that bodypart an increased stimulus, heavier weight, more reps, more volume, greater intensity, less rest....
> 
> The rest of your meals outside of your magic feeding window keep carbs down and eat a good amount of healthy fats and protein.
> 
> ...



lol at marshmallow i kno what you mean last year i got to 250lbs eatin out and drinkin every weekend not anymore tho i cook my ass off now lol, cant wait either about to leave soon im doin the same thing shoulders and chest




Enigmatic707 said:


> On a side note- do you have a direct carb source?
> 
> As in dextrose or Maltodextrin, branch chain dextrins? If not I would make sure to get some first to be honest.



i order dextrose from ebay i should get it any day next week hosnestlly i know i should wait for it but shit cant wait bro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> lol at marshmallow i kno what you mean last year i got to 250lbs eatin out and drinkin every weekend not anymore tho i cook my ass off now lol, cant wait either about to leave soon im doin the same thing shoulders and chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way you say that kinda scares me-

Weren't you dealing with some real low test issues? If so doesn't seem like the time to be jumping on Slin.

Also what is your training history?
What's your lifestyle?
What's your lifting and diet protocol as is?

I know you said you had a few cycles under you belt, but no joking aside- a few cycles ain't really getting your toes wet in the grand scheme. When you said if a "slim fast" shake would cover you, you made me start thinking about if you're ready. 

Atom and I pretty much live this lifestyle, I can only speak for myself but I don't have a few cycles or even a few years under my belt, but I have almost 13 years of research and training to pull from.

I  just a bit weary that you may be jumping on Slin way too fast or ahead of your time.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The way you say that kinda scares me-
> 
> Weren't you dealing with some real low test issues? If so doesn't seem like the time to be jumping on Slin.
> 
> ...



whos really ready for that?? i been lifting for 5years my life style i work, hit the gym 6days aweek, eat clean high protein low carb diet, yes my test was low 6weeks into pct but whos isnt after doin a tren cycle im bigger then most guys at the gym,so what you were sayin is if i dont have dextrose i cant slin??


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

I never said that your test should be low after a cycle- but it is an issue when you run pct then it comes back at .31

Also if you want to rush into this, go ahead but the title of your thread was "am I ready" so I am just trying to frame questions that will shed more light on you and your "readiness" 

To be honest and maybe I'm the only one thinking this- why in the hell are you drinking slim fast shake in the first place?

When I asked lifestyle I meant- what's your goals and is your life centered around that goal? Atom competes and gets on stage. I started bodybuilding a long time ago and came back to it full time last year... But BODYBUILDING is our lifestyle. I work the hours that I do so that I have time to lift when and how I want. 

Also since you ordered dextrose from eBay means to me that you don't know that you can buy it dirt cheap at a beer and wine making shop or that powdered Gatorade is pure dextrose- these are things you should know if you've done your homework.

I am not trying to flame you, just being honest with how i feel and it seems like you don't have enough experience to get the full experience out of this.


Again what style of lifting do you incorporate?
How many of each macro and the timing of the for them on days of lifting and rest days?
What's your current cycle?


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoons, Enigmatic is right on the money and I prefer to let a vet like him say the first words when it comes to something like this... 

When we dive into something it is thoroughly, and I mean THOROUGHLY research and planned and then we look at every way we can optimize it.  Essentially we've come to a point where by knowing the actions things have biologically and through an understanding of our own bodies we know what to anticipate before jumping in and plan ahead for any uncertainties.

I have been training for more than half of my existence on earth, this is my life, this is part of who I am, it is not a hobby or something I just like to do, it is as important the fucking air I breathe.  

Training and having some cycles under your belt is one thing, but understanding your body is another.  Shit, I was put on TRT before even touching anything and still haven't done a whole lot, but I'm at a point where I want to take my body to a new level.  I have the diet and training thing down, now it is just what can I do to take myself past what i can reach through those alone. 

When I said drink gatorade, I know gatorade is pure sugar... that is all you need. No freaking slim fast shake... Who the f that is trying to grow drinks slim fast?  

It seems like you have some time to learn a little more and develop an understanding of the mechanisms at work within your body and how the various macros, supplements and drugs will affect you.

Not bashing you, just being real...for your own good.


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I never said that your test should be low after a cycle- but it is an issue when you run pct then it comes back at .31
> 
> Also if you want to rush into this, go ahead but the title of your thread was "am I ready" so I am just trying to frame questions that will shed more light on you and your "readiness"
> 
> ...



i know what you mean bro and thanks for lookin out for me i have slim fast because my wife was using it to loose weigh but since my protein only have 4carb i thought maybe i can mix it with that?i d0o plan on competing next year dependin how im lookin i talk to dave palumbo and his goin to coach me i live 15min away from him i hit the gym mon to thur then sat and sometimes sundays.right now im on test e and gh and just pin for iu of r,im off to the gym wish me luck bro.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

ok im back and holly shit i fuked up on the timin a lil bit i almost die!lol seriously tho this is what i did i pin 4iu and had a meal of 45g carbs and protein then i left to the gym and i was sipin on gatorade thru the work out i remember thinkin idk what the big deal is, 2h 30min later i was about to walk on the  treadmill and saw stars i said shit igtfo lol i ran to put water on my shake witch was full of protein and carbs powder and oats,i immediately drink it at this point im in my car tryin to pin to check my sugar but i  was very shaky couldnt find my finger it was 96 i read that under 80g you have take carbs asap so i was alil  relieved i think the shake save my ass tho i waited to long to take it 2:30min was way to long that will not happen again i just got home and ate another high protein high carb meal,but yea that was scary i thought i wasnt gona make it to the car i was light headed and very shaky, what do guys  think i fuked up right?i took a pic ima put it up now


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

lil pump i had today


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 23, 2013)

Get some corn sugar/ beer sugar best glucose u can find at 1.50 lb at homebrew beer supply store.. Gatorade has wood rosen ester to thicken water for flavor to hold. Yuck.. Make your own drink like Atom way cheaper and quality ingredients. . 2 iu is good to start cause why do 8 iu out of the gate have hypo and make u toss the slin in the trash cause u got scared..slow down it's no joke playin slin roulette. Sheesh..


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

In post #5, when did I say the second peak would likely hit... hmmm....


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Get some corn sugar/ beer sugar best glucose u can find at 1.50 lb at homebrew beer supply store.. Gatorade has wood rosen ester to thicken water for flavor to hold. Yuck.. Make your own drink like Atom way cheaper and quality ingredients. . 2 iu is good to start cause why do 8 iu out of the gate have hypo and make u toss the slin in the trash cause u got scared..slow down it's no joke playin slin roulette. Sheesh..



thanks for your input bro i was waitin for you to stop by,i started at 4 and you right i was thinkin when i get home im tossing it in the trash but then i felt better after shake and said maybe i drikin early next time lol,but yea it was scary situation bro next time insted goin up to 5 im goin down to 3 i saw a lil star for a min


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> In post #5, when did I say the second peak would likely hit... hmmm....



omfg bro!!! you are 100% right boy did that shit hit 2 1/2 later wow i quickly went home at that moment lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 23, 2013)

Like I said- have some fucking dextrose on hand!!! When ever I pin Slin I have all my drinks pre mixed and ready for the day. On top of that I have an "emergency" powdered Gatorade mixed up that's 60g of dextrose- I keep it on me at all times for situations like what you had happen.

As a matter of fact I had to use it today after pinning 20ius and it hitting me faster than normal. This shit will kill you!!!


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Like I said- have some fucking dextrose on hand!!! When ever I pin Slin I have all my drinks pre mixed and ready for the day. On top of that I have an "emergency" powdered Gatorade mixed up that's 60g of dextrose- I keep it on me at all times for situations like what you had happen.
> 
> As a matter of fact I had to use it today after pinning 20ius and it hitting me faster than normal. This shit will kill you!!!



shit is crazy bro idk if i should do that anymore lol but if i do like you said i gota get dextrose before other wise im not touchin it, for a few seconds i felt like the time a drank a full bottle of henney back in the days chills everywhere


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

pretty much how i felt lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

Side note: Not to replace carbs (dextrose, waxy maize, branched cyclic dextrins, karoboload...etc) but adding in extra glutamine can help prevent going hypo.  Glutamine facilitates gycogen resynthesis and helps with blood sugar so extra glutamine can prevent sudden crashes and make it easier to get carbs in you before it gets out of hand


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks bro im goin shoppin in a few gettin better prepared next time!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.spoon said:


> shit is crazy bro idk if i should do that anymore lol but if i do like you said i gota get dextrose before other wise im not touchin it, for a few seconds i felt like the time a drank a full bottle of henney back in the days chills everywhere




Why not experiment in your off day so you can take a shot and go through your meal/shakes routine and monitor your bg say every 30mins till its past its active time, then once your confident your routine is sorted then do the same routine with a workout in it.

Then everytime you up the dose try it on a couple off days so you get a good idea on it till you no more of how your going to react to it and the macros you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

He's an interesting read on glutamine to prevent hypo

http://suppversity.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/glutamine-better-glucose-source-than.html?m=1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He's an interesting read on glutamine to prevent hypo
> 
> Glutamine, a Better Glucose Source Than Glucose? Can You (Ab-)Use It As an Intra-/Post Workout Supplement? Human Study Suggest: Yes You Can! 8g Will Do the Trick - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone



Yeah that's what Atom stated above and u need like a 50/50 balance not all glutemine . Good read anyway.. Spoon where you at bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2013)

Ah right cool, so for example 50g glut to 50g glucose?

So 10iu slink could be 100g glut/100g glucose?


----------



## b-boy (Oct 17, 2013)

WOW!!!!! @ this thread.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 17, 2013)

yeah this thread is awesome


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 17, 2013)

Did that dude say 100g of glutamine above?  My lord lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 18, 2013)

No nuclear.. Not 100


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> No nuclear.. Not 100



Nothing more needs to be said IB


----------

